# Unable to update system via Gnome Update



## macunkie (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I finally got gnome2 up and running with my fresh (newbie) install of 9.0 for PowerPC. I'm attempting to do a software update and get the following error:

```
The backend exited unexpectedly.  This is a serious error as the spawned backend did not complete
 the pending transaction.
```
  I
All during my installation I've been connected via Ethernet and when the system boots up it indicates that I'm connected.  When I attempt to configure my network settings via system application it shows *Wired connection (fwe0)*. When I attempt to configure auto DHCP it doesn't work and I tried a manuel static IP configuration based on my "other computers" network settings.  Not sure about the subnet mask and if I can use the same as my "other computer"?  Within the network settings it does show DNS servers and my gateway.

When I try to load a browser: no luck.

I've looked over the wireless configuration and so far have in my loader.conf

```
if_ath_load="YES"
if_wi_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

From here nothing is showing up in my network settings as an available option to configure.  I'm probably missing something in the handbook.  

So until I can get configured to the net I'm stuck.

Here is the output of my *dmesg*

```
localhost# dmesg
Copyright (c) 1992-2012 The FreeBSD Project.
Copyright (c) 1979, 1980, 1983, 1986, 1988, 1989, 1991, 1992, 1993, 1994
	The Regents of the University of California. All rights reserved.
FreeBSD is a registered trademark of The FreeBSD Foundation.
FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE #0: Wed Jan  4 08:17:39 UTC 2012
    marcel@xserve.lan.xcllnt.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC powerpc
KLD file if_ath.ko is missing dependencies
KLD file wlan_wep.ko is missing dependencies
KLD file wlan_tkip.ko is missing dependencies
cpu0: Motorola PowerPC 7457 revision 1.1, 768.23 MHz
cpu0: Features 9c000000<PPC32,ALTIVEC,FPU,MMU>
cpu0: HID0 8450c0bc<EMCP,TBEN,NAP,DPM,ICE,DCE,SGE,BTIC,LRSTK,FOLD,BHT>
real memory  = 2131935232 (2033 MB)
avail memory = 2063310848 (1967 MB)
kbd0 at kbdmux0
nexus0: <Open Firmware Nexus device>
cpulist0: <Open Firmware CPU Group> on nexus0
cpu0: <Open Firmware CPU> on cpulist0
unin0: <Apple UniNorth System Controller> on nexus0
unin0: Version 210
iichb0: <Keywest I2C controller> mem 0xf8001000-0xf8001fff irq 42 on unin0
iicbus0: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb0
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x15c
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x1d2
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x84
iicbus0: <unknown card> at addr 0x1c0
pcib0: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci0: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib0
agp0: <Apple UniNorth 2 AGP Bridge> on hostb0
vgapci0: <VGA-compatible display> port 0x400-0x4ff mem 0xb8000000-0xbfffffff,0xb0000000-0xb000ffff irq 48 at device 16.0 on pci0
pcib1: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci1: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib1
macio0: <Intrepid I/O Controller> mem 0x80000000-0x8007ffff at device 23.0 on pci1
openpic0: <OpenPIC Interrupt Controller> mem 0x40000-0x7ffff on macio0
macgpio0: <MacIO GPIO Controller> mem 0x50-0x7f on macio0
pmuextint0: <Apple PMU99 External Interrupt> extint-gpio 1 irq 47 on macgpio0
scc0: <Zilog Z8530 dual channel SCC> mem 0x13000-0x13fff,0x8400-0x84ff,0x8500-0x85ff,0x8600-0x86ff,0x8700-0x87ff irq 22,5,6,23,7,8 on macio0
uart0: <z8530, channel A> on scc0
uart1: <z8530, channel B> on scc0
pcm0: <Apple I2S Audio Controller> mem 0x10000-0x10fff,0x8000-0x80ff,0x8100-0x81ff irq 30,1,2 on macio0
pmu0: <Apple PMU99 Controller> mem 0x16000-0x17fff irq 25 on macio0
adb0: <Apple Desktop Bus> on pmu0
iichb1: <Keywest I2C controller> mem 0x18000-0x18fff irq 26 on macio0
iicbus1: <OFW I2C bus> on iichb1
iicbus1: <unknown card> at addr 0x1c0
snapper0: <Texas Instruments TAS3004 Audio Codec> at addr 0x6a on iicbus1
ata0: <Apple MacIO ATA Controller> mem 0x20000-0x20fff,0x8800-0x88ff irq 24,12 on macio0
pci1: <network> at device 18.0 (no driver attached)
pci1: <bridge, PCI-CardBus> at device 19.0 (no driver attached)
ohci0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> mem 0xa0003000-0xa0003fff irq 29 at device 26.0 on pci1
usbus0: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> on ohci0
ohci1: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> mem 0xa0002000-0xa0002fff irq 63 at device 27.0 on pci1
usbus1: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> on ohci1
ohci2: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> mem 0xa0001000-0xa0001fff irq 63 at device 27.1 on pci1
usbus2: <NEC uPD 9210 USB controller> on ohci2
ehci0: <NEC uPD 720100 USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xa0000000-0xa00000ff irq 63 at device 27.2 on pci1
usbus3: EHCI version 1.0
usbus3: <NEC uPD 720100 USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
ohci3: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> at device 24.0 on pci1
ohci3: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci3 attach returned 6
ohci4: <OHCI (generic) USB controller> at device 25.0 on pci1
ohci4: Could not allocate irq
device_attach: ohci4 attach returned 6
pcib2: <Apple UniNorth Host-PCI bridge> on nexus0
pci2: <OFW PCI bus> on pcib2
ata1: <Intrepid Kauai ATA Controller> mem 0xf5004000-0xf5007fff irq 39 at device 13.0 on pci2
fwohci0: <Apple UniNorth> mem 0xf5000000-0xf5000fff irq 40 at device 14.0 on pci2
fwohci0: OHCI version 1.10 (ROM=0)
fwohci0: No. of Isochronous channels is 8.
fwohci0: EUI64 00:0a:95:ff:fe:db:71:32
fwohci0: invalid speed 7 (fixed to 3).
fwohci0: Phy 1394a available S800, 3 ports.
fwohci0: Link S800, max_rec 4096 bytes.
firewire0: <IEEE1394(FireWire) bus> on fwohci0
fwe0: <Ethernet over FireWire> on firewire0
if_fwe0: Fake Ethernet address: 02:0a:95:db:71:32
fwe0: Ethernet address: 02:0a:95:db:71:32
sbp0: <SBP-2/SCSI over FireWire> on firewire0
fwohci0: Initiate bus reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: BUS reset
fwohci0: fwohci_intr_core: node_id=0x00000000, SelfID Count=2, CYCLEMASTER mode
gem0: <Apple UniNorth2 GMAC Ethernet> mem 0xf5200000-0xf53fffff irq 41 at device 15.0 on pci2
miibus0: <MII bus> on gem0
e1000phy0: <Marvell 88E1111 Gigabit PHY> PHY 0 on miibus0
e1000phy0:  none, 10baseT, 10baseT-FDX, 100baseTX, 100baseTX-FDX, 1000baseT, 1000baseT-master, 1000baseT-FDX, 1000baseT-FDX-master, auto, auto-flow
gem0: 10kB RX FIFO, 4kB TX FIFO
gem0: Ethernet address: 00:0a:95:db:71:32
sc0: <System console> on nexus0
sc0: Unknown <16 virtual consoles, flags=0x300>
Timecounter "timebase" frequency 18432000 Hz quality 0
Event timer "decrementer" frequency 18432000 Hz quality 1000
Timecounters tick every 1.000 msec
firewire0: 1 nodes, maxhop <= 0 cable IRM irm(0)  (me) 
firewire0: bus manager 0 
usbus0: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus1: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
ugen0.1: <Apple> at usbus0
uhub0: <Apple OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
ugen1.1: <NEC> at usbus1
uhub1: <NEC OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
usbus2: 12Mbps Full Speed USB v1.0
usbus3: 480Mbps High Speed USB v2.0
ugen2.1: <NEC> at usbus2
uhub2: <NEC OHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 1.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus2
ugen3.1: <NEC> at usbus3
uhub3: <NEC EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus3
uhub0: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
uhub1: 3 ports with 3 removable, self powered
uhub2: 2 ports with 2 removable, self powered
akbd0: <PowerBook G3 Keyboard> at device 2 on adb0
kbd1 at akbd0
ams0: <ADB Mouse> at device 3 on adb0
ams0: ADB Mouse = 0xd (Extended Mode)
ams0: 4-button 400-dpi Touchpad
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x05ac> at usbus0
ukbd0: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/15.86, addr 2> on usbus0
kbd2 at ukbd0
ums0: <vendor 0x05ac product 0x1000, class 0/0, rev 2.00/15.86, addr 2> on usbus0
ums0: 5 buttons and [XY] coordinates ID=0
uhub3: 5 ports with 5 removable, self powered
ugen2.2: <Logitech> at usbus2
ums1: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/46.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ums1: 8 buttons and [XYZT] coordinates ID=0
uhid0: <Logitech USB Receiver, class 0/0, rev 1.10/46.00, addr 2> on usbus2
ada0 at ata1 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
ada0: <TOSHIBA MK8026GAX PA001G> ATA-6 device
ada0: 100.000MB/s transfers (UDMA5, PIO 8192bytes)
ada0: 76319MB (156301488 512 byte sectors: 16H 63S/T 16383C)
ada0: Prcd0 at ata0 bus 0 scbus0 target 1 lun 0
cd0: <MATSHITA CD-RW  CW-8123 CAD4> Removable CD-ROM SCSI-0 device 
cd0: 16.700MB/s transfers (WDMA2, ATAPI 12bytes, PIO 65534bytes)
cd0: Attempt to query device size failed: NOT READY, Medium not present
eviously was known as ad0
Trying to mount root from ufs:/dev/ada0s3 [rw]...
pid 1712 (gconf-helper), uid 0: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
localhost#
```

Thanks for any help,
Samuel


----------



## sossego (Jun 8, 2012)

Is the user part of wheel?


----------



## macunkie (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm assuming so because I'm logged in as "root" during Gnome "sign-in".


----------



## macunkie (Jun 8, 2012)

*OK to delete this post*

I'm doing a reinstall of gnome2 and reconfiguring.
Live and learn ! x(


----------



## sossego (Jun 9, 2012)

Gnome  can be resource heavy depending on your machine. Xfce(4) should allow you to install gtk.


----------



## MrBubbles (Apr 12, 2013)

macunkie said:
			
		

> Well I finally got gnome2 up and running with my fresh (newbie) install of 9.0 for PowerPC. I'm attempting to do a software update and get the following error:
> 
> ```
> The backend exited unexpectedly.  This is a serious error as the spawned backend did not complete
> ...



Just thought I'd chime in here to say that I had the exact same issue on my PowerPC. Turns out it was due to a corrupted install. Re-downloaded and re-installed Gnome and no longer got the 
	
	



```
backend exited unexpectedly
```
 error!


----------

